# Clear Lake Lodge # 1417 Garage Sale



## News Feeder (Sep 30, 2010)

Clear Lake Lodge # 1417 is having a garage sale to benefit the Clear Lake Masonic Library and Museum Foundation - please come out this saturday October 2nd from 9 to 5 and get a great deal on office furniture, home furnishings and more !!!

      Date: 
                                    Saturday, 2 October 2010 - 9:00 am - 5:00 pm        




More...


----------

